# 30 Gal. Tank Build



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

New to me 30 Gallon Tank. Just finished cleaning it. It came with alot of extras including a magnum 350 canister filter... I am unfamilar with canister filters, I have only used the hang on the back ones with my smaller 10 gallon. What kinds of things should I be aware of with these types of filters? Should I used the micron filter or the carbon canister?

I plan on stocking the tank with live plants and a couple of Angel fish... thought about gouramis and tiger barbs as tank mates but am still unsure... What are your thoughts as to what would go best with angels?

:fish9:


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I've read canister filters are good for plants... however I'm still looking to buy my first so take that comment with a grain of salt LOL. I had angels for a little while.. They did okay with the neons i had in the tank... However it was a 65G tank.. so a little bigger then yours.. I did end up gifting them to another fish lover as mine began to get "Pissy" with everything.. I'm not sure if it was them or not but my stem plants kept being pulled up. But could of been anything.. They are beautiful fish and i wish i could keep them with my tank mates now lol.. anyhow Cant wait to see pics of your tank when its up n running!


----------



## Hutch (Nov 16, 2010)

I setup a free 36 gallon a few weeks ago with live plants. I had a magnum 350 that has been sitting around for 10 years. I bought it originally for a 55 gallon with Oscars and it worked well on that tank. On the 36, the output of the Magnum 350 was too much for the plants so I ended up switching to a HOB filter. I had planned on filling the center with some ceramic bio-cylinders rather than charcoal but never got that far.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

be careful with angels in a 30 gal, they do like some room to swim around and if you end up with two males one will probably die due to not enough room to stake out territories. If you do put two angels in there i wouldnt put much else in.


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and info. I will be sure to post pics. I will be careful when deciding on fish.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oooh i wana see pics


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

Husband suprised me with a new filter today. HOB penguin 200, was going to buy parts needed for the canister but LFS didnt have any of the parts needed. He is currently painting the back of the tank for me as well. Cant wait to get it going...


----------



## Kasie (Oct 31, 2011)

The tank is in its cycling process. I add 3 rasbora's to help with that and am monitoring the chemicals closely. still trying to decide on fish... currently looking at cichlid's either the Bolivian rams or the dwarf flag's. I have heard both are pretty hardy and not as picky about their water conditions. In your experience or opinions what would be some good tank mates to either of these fish with the 30 gallon tank?


----------

